# work bench makers mark?



## alexdom_89 (Feb 11, 2012)

So while cleaning up my old work bench I noticed in a corner that it was branded union made anyone have any clue as to origins of this bench


----------



## TobyC (Apr 7, 2013)

What does it say? I see something Michigan, and a bunch of other stuff that you can probably read.


----------



## alexdom_89 (Feb 11, 2012)

Union made of c& ??


----------



## MarkwithaK (Sep 12, 2009)

Is it a marking for the bench or from the lumber used in the construction of said bench?


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

United Brotherhood of Carpenters And Joiners of America (UB of C & J of A)


----------



## alexdom_89 (Feb 11, 2012)

It was under the maple top when I took it off. I'm in the process of re gluing it all back together and saw this in a corner and was wondering what it stood for.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

https://www.carpenters.org/Todays_UBC_Top_Nav/OurUnionLabel_copy1.aspx


----------



## TobyC (Apr 7, 2013)

What does it say above the arch that says Union Made? There are words going almost all the way across just inside the rectangle that surrounds the whole mark.


----------



## alexdom_89 (Feb 11, 2012)

From the looks of it a heart followed by lower Michigan millmen 
Lower left a number 6
Lower right 1903


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

JustJoe linked it, but since nobody's looking there, here it is (I can't copy the picture, you'll have to use JJ's link to see it):

Our Union Label
The label of the United Brotherhood of Carpenters and Joiners of America was adopted in 1902 and registered in 1903. It signifies that the product has been made by Brotherhood members working under union conditions and protected by a collective-bargaining agreement.
The label appears in one of three forms: a rubber stamp used to place an impression on millwork and manufactured material; a transfer or decal, either color or black-and-white, placed on finished products such as fixtures and furniture; or as an impression by a brass die on products such as boxes and flooring.
Certified Custom Woodworkers Association
The UBC Emblem


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

JustJoe had it in post 4. Does anyone read previous posts or just mindlessly post away?


----------



## TobyC (Apr 7, 2013)

There is more info on his stamp than the basic union one, I wanted all of it. I read EVERYTHING!


----------



## TobyC (Apr 7, 2013)

Not all say the same thing.


----------



## TobyC (Apr 7, 2013)

This is the basic template, you add the location, dates, local info and other details.


----------

